# CZW's Brain Damage Passes Away



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

http://wrestlechat.net/breaking-pop...r-brain-damage-aka-marvin-lambert-found-dead/

That's all I found.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shit, I saw him wrestle in person less than a year ago I think. Scary that he's just gone now.

Now I know a lot of wrestlers have died young but this is the first guy that I saw perform right in front of me (I was front row so I probably got a high five from the guy) and now he's gone. 

It feels so different when you see the guy wrestle not five feet away from you and less than a year later read something like this.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't know what I can say other than this is terrible news. I just watched some matches of his a few days ago and now I read this. Wow.

RIP Brain Damage. You were a good one.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

This fucking sucks. I'm going to miss him. I remember one of the first matches that turned me onto CZW was Damage vs Younger from their feud in 07.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

RIP to Brian Damage considered he lost weight in 2010


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, I just watched a CZW event with him earlier today, A Tangled Web 2008. Man, thats crazy.


RIP and condolences to his family.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

One of the first clips I ever saw of deathmatch wrestling involved Damage. He wasn't the best worker, or the most athletic, but goddamn the guy made you BELIEVE he was fucking indestructible and that's all it takes.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

El Chapo said:


> Damn, I just watched a CZW event with him earlier today, A Tangled Web 2008. Man, thats crazy.
> 
> 
> RIP and condolences to his family.


Shit, I just downloaded Tangled Web 2008 too, and then I see this. 

RIP


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

Dude was a pure beast. As unstoppable as an ultraviolent star gets. 

"With a last name like Damage, you almost have to name your kid Brain, right?" - Eric Gargiulo(?)

R.I.P. man, thanks for your work over the years.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Am I the only one not surprised to read someone died young, and is a current CZW wrestler? Is anyone else seeing the connection here.

Brain Damage should've done what Dean Ambrose did and got out while he could. I hate seeing great athletes stuck at CZW. I really pray his death wasn't a result of CZW and what he did there.

RIP


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

theDJK said:


> Am I the only one not surprised to read someone died young, and is a current CZW wrestler? Is anyone else seeing the connection here.
> 
> Brain Damage should've done what Dean Ambrose did and got out while he could. I hate seeing great athletes stuck at CZW. I really pray his death wasn't a result of CZW and what he did there.
> 
> RIP


It is kind of fucked up how many people have died around CZW, but I think that's more of a tragic coincidence than anything else. Chris Cash died in a motorcycle accident caused by someone in a car. Trent Acid's problems were his own creation. While JC Bailey also had some issues it was actually an aneurysm that killed him. It's arguable that was caused by the style of wrestling but honestly an aneurysm is something that you could develop bumping your head once on a car door. You never know.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Not all that familiar with his work being honest but always sad to hear of a death in the wrestling world even more so at such a young age. RIP.

Are the rumored true about it being a suicide?Even more sad.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

theDJK said:


> Am I the only one not surprised to read someone died young, and is a current CZW wrestler? Is anyone else seeing the connection here.
> 
> Brain Damage should've done what Dean Ambrose did and got out while he could. I hate seeing great athletes stuck at CZW. I really pray his death wasn't a result of CZW and what he did there.
> 
> RIP





























































































Ummm, yeah... DAT EVIL CZ-DUB~


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Ii wasn't bashing CZW or saying all their guys are dying. Just saying, now-a-days, with what they do, they put thier bodies through a lot and more prone. That's all.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I dislike it when people start speculating about the reasons why when someone`s just passed so I`m not going to make a hypocrite of myself by heading in that direction. 

Peace and all good things to him and those who loved him.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Really sucks to hear this. I was a huge fan of his. I was hoping he'd make a comeback after his return last year.

And to be fair, he isn't a current CZW guy. He had 1 match in CZW last year and apparently retired afterwards unofficially


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

theDJK said:


> Am I the only one not surprised to read someone died young, and is a current CZW wrestler? Is anyone else seeing the connection here.
> 
> Brain Damage should've done what Dean Ambrose did and got out while he could. I hate seeing great athletes stuck at CZW. I really pray his death wasn't a result of CZW and what he did there.
> 
> RIP


He was hardly active. He wrestled one match with them a year ago and did I can't remember the last time he wrestled with them before that. 

I'm honestly not even sure if working CZW is all that more dangerous than doing other shows. CZW has one show a month and they average 2 death matches per-show (some are all death matches and some have 1. It's not like the same guys are working all the death matches so in actuallity the guys there are working a death match every other month tops. I'm not sure if that's a bigger strain than being on the road all the time and wrestling 4 or 5 times a week in WWE. 

Wrestlers are dying from just about every company. I don't think there really is one style that contributes to wrestlers dying more than an another.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> He was hardly active. He wrestled one match with them a year ago and did I can't remember the last time he wrestled with them before that.
> 
> I'm honestly not even sure if working CZW is all that more dangerous than doing other shows. CZW has one show a month and they average 2 death matches per-show (some are all death matches and some have 1. It's not like the same guys are working all the death matches so in actuallity the guys there are working a death match every other month tops. I'm not sure if that's a bigger strain than being on the road all the time and wrestling 4 or 5 times a week in WWE.
> 
> Wrestlers are dying from just about every company. I don't think there really is one style that contributes to wrestlers dying more than an another.



bama yep that seems like a fair and legit answer. Well played sir.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm having a hard time understanding what emotion that smiley is trying to convey.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding what emotion that smiley is trying to convey.


It's more of a "meh" I agree with you.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> He was hardly active. He wrestled one match with them a year ago and did I can't remember the last time he wrestled with them before that.
> 
> I'm honestly not even sure if working CZW is all that more dangerous than doing other shows. CZW has one show a month and they average 2 death matches per-show (some are all death matches and some have 1. It's not like the same guys are working all the death matches so in actuallity the guys there are working a death match every other month tops. I'm not sure if that's a bigger strain than being on the road all the time and wrestling 4 or 5 times a week in WWE.
> 
> Wrestlers are dying from just about every company. I don't think there really is one style that contributes to wrestlers dying more than an another.


Like I mentioned above, the only guy that actually died from anything that could be remotely related to his in-ring antics was JC Bailey. Joe Bailey, JC's dad, puts the blame on Ian Rotten for getting JC into deathmatch wrestling in the first place. THAT was an amusing interview...


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Just heard about it now. From what I've seen, it appears he killed himself. Drake Younger said on his facebook page that Damage had a lot of problems with addiction, so I'm guessing that played more of a part than any wrestling did.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

If him wrestling for CZW had anything to do with it than every BJW guy ever would be dead in 2 months of their wrestling schedule where they wrestle atleast 3 times a week and the same guys doing deathmatches.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Brain Damage and his loved ones.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure if this is correct but didn't Brain Damage used to be a school teacher?

I might be wrong but it was a deathmatch worker from the past 5 years who was a school teacher and I thought it was him.


As far as the addiction goes, indy's don't do drug testing. They have to enforce the rules on their own, big reason why Trent Acid got kicked out of a few indy's before he got locked up. It sucks what the guys put themselves through but at least Vince is making an effort to keep his guys clean and help out his former employees overcome addiction. 

But then again, BD could have had those demons before he began wrestling. Nothing can get so bad where you have to commit suicide, it's not worth putting your family through the grief.


----------



## richie freebird (Aug 22, 2010)

An unfortunate and tragic loss of a young man. As others have said, he was one of the most believable babasses on the deathmatch scene, and will be missed. Since the tributes started pouring in, I’ve been quite surprised by the amount of people saying he was a gentle, humbe and respectful guy outside of the ring. It just shows you how good he was in that he could make us all believe that he was the complete opposite of that when he got in the ring.



TaylorFitz said:


> Shit, I saw him wrestle in person less than a year ago I think. Scary that he's just gone now.


Was this his match against Matt Tremont back at the arena by any chance? I’ve seen a couple of wrestlers in action live that have since passed away (Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Trent Acid) but once I actually met, shook hands and posed for photos with a wrestler who is no longer with us. It was Bison Smith, who wrestled extensively for NOAH in Japan. It certainly gives an eerie feeling, looking back at the photo.



theDJK said:


> Am I the only one not surprised to read someone died young, and is a current CZW wrestler? Is anyone else seeing the connection here.


He hadn’t wrestled for CZW for almost a year.



theDJK said:


> Brain Damage should've done what Dean Ambrose did and got out while he could.


And done what? Get signed by Vince? Are you mental? Shouldn’t every wrestler in the whole wide world just do that, if it’s that simple? Should he have just sacked CZW off and headlined Wrestlemanina? Ambrose would still be going on the indies if he hadn’t have had the amazing fortune of being picked up by the WWE.

Brain Damage was a straight up deathmatch guy. He chose his style and worked as stiff and tough as hell. Can you really see him fitting into mainstream wrestling? It’s not right to try to paint deathmatch wrestlers of victims of the promotions. They don’t have to do it. They chose to be involved with the style. Some people, like Mad Man Pondo have been doing it relatively safely since the 90’s.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow this is absolutely terrible news. I instantly become a fan of his the first time I watched CZW (TOD 9), he just looked so badass and had a great presence. He could legit make you believe he knocked someone out with a right hand.

Even though he apparantly retired and wasn't going to wrestle anymore anyway I'll still miss him in a wrestling ring. I actually thought he was in jail, but this is way worse.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CB Wanalaya said:


> Dude was a pure beast. As unstoppable as an ultraviolent star gets.
> 
> "With a last name like Damage, you almost have to name your kid Brain, right?" - Eric Gargiulo(?)
> 
> R.I.P. man, thanks for your work over the years.



I hope that idiot knows Brain Damage was just his wrestling name.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> I hope that idiot knows Brain Damage was just his wrestling name.


He does. He's just quoting what a CZW commentator said during one of his matches.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

geraldinhio said:


> He does. He's just quoting what a CZW commentator said during one of his matches.


....I wasn't talking about the guy who posted it, I was talking about who said it originally.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure he knows. Just a commentator keeping kayfabe.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> ....I wasn't talking about the guy who posted it, I was talking about who said it originally.


Gargiulo is one of CZW's commentators, dipshit.


----------



## HerbUWF (Oct 21, 2012)

I was shocked to see this on my Twitter feed the other day. sad news :-(


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

richie freebird said:


> Was this his match against Matt Tremont back at the arena by any chance? I’ve seen a couple of wrestlers in action live that have since passed away (Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Trent Acid) but once I actually met, shook hands and posed for photos with a wrestler who is no longer with us. It was Bison Smith, who wrestled extensively for NOAH in Japan. It certainly gives an eerie feeling, looking back at the photo.


Yeah that was the show. His last match ever I think.


----------



## tw1zt1d81 (Oct 22, 2012)

I just found out about this and the weird part is I just finished watching his Masters of Pain match w/ Necro Butcher. RIP, Brain Damage. Oh, about the smiley that TaylorFitz was wondering about...that there is Obama's DeNiro impression.


----------

